

Hard Road Ahead for Solar Freakin’ Roadways - benatkin
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/2014/07/10/hard-road-ahead-for-solar-freakin-roadways/

======
transfire
That's the defeatist spirit!

[http://cjohnson.io/2014/tesla](http://cjohnson.io/2014/tesla)

